# So much SPAM topics started lately...?!



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

I've noticed an abundance of non-android-related topics started in this forum recently. Most happen to be adverts for something sports-related. I've never seen this on RootzWiki here before the past month or so in over a few years of being a persistent user. Just typing this to find out if anyone knows how or why these have been occurring and maybe how they could be stopped - or why they haven't been somehow "blocked" already? I know there may be no way to block phony users from creating new accounts, but why is Rootz become such a target over "other" similar sites (most of you know a primary example). There must be a way to stop this recent spread of phony topic-creating. Any advice or input is invited and appreciated.


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

Duplicate topics created for some unknown reason. Only one was intended. Please disregard one of them or MOD's please delete one. Thank you.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no clue but it's really annoying. I thought that the moderators would have squashed it right away. I almost deleted rootz from my Tapatalk app just so I wouldn't get the BS advertisement notifications.

53N7 FR0M M4 S4


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

We are squashing it every day, but it's like playing whack-a-mole. We're under siege at the moment because every time we ban spammers more come up. It's a coordinated attack. We're working to resolve this.

Incidentally, if I never see another Garcinia Cambogia post again it'll be too soon.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> We are squashing it every day, but it's like playing whack-a-mole. We're under siege at the moment because every time we ban spammers more come up. It's a coordinated attack. We're working to resolve this.Incidentally, if I never see another Garcinia Cambogia post again it'll be too soon.


Thank you. I'm glad to see that you're working on the problem.

53N7 FR0M M4 S4


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is actively being worked on and we have blocked majority of it, unfortunately these weight loss companies pour tons of money into spamvertisement.


----------



## alicia998 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's very hard to stop the spammers. There are so many registration everyday and we don't kown which one belong to spammers... coque samsung galaxy s5 coque s5


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

alicia998 said:


> I think it's very hard to stop the spammers. There are so many registration everyday and we don't kown which one belong to spammers...


true. But I've seen a lot less lately. The mods are doing what they can to eliminate the problem.

53N7 9R0M M4 B8J8 S4 V1A 7A9A7ALK


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> true. But I've seen a lot less lately. The mods are doing what they can to eliminate the problem.
> 
> 53N7 9R0M M4 B8J8 S4 V1A 7A9A7ALK


indeed. short of serious restrictions on new joins (referral system, captchas, etc.), which would be troublesome to new and old users alike, the mods/admins. are doing a great job.


----------



## Einsteindks (Jan 21, 2013)

This has been going on since May??!?!? Ok, it may be time to have a forum fire, and start anew with captchas.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

This has become like a plague, a chaotic one. It's time to get serious about this and implement some strong security measures over rootzwiki! Please do something else, other than banning phony users and deleteing spam topics all day!

Dammit, I can't even find my own posts! At least make regular people's posts, sticky, so we don't have to get lost in spam mayhem, until you find a better way to deal with this problem! :lame:


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah...I think I'm going to delete my account here. I've never seen anything like this on any other forum site, so there is obviously some vulnerability unique to Rootzwiki, which makes them particularly susceptible to this type of attack. Just worries me about their overall security. No offense meant towards the Rootzwiki staff at all. Just an observation.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Working on it.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Should be waaaaay better now.


----------

